# Some pics I took in Maine



## Groff (Jul 24, 2008)

Not going to go into too much depth and make a pic story. I just resized all these damn pics. I'll explain a few. But for now, just enjoy 
A lot of the pics suck... My camera is prone to becomming over exposed, and there's nothing i've tried that works in fixing it. 


Where we stayed:







My godchild:






GIANT ENEMY CRAB!






The precipice (I wanted to hike the trail, but it was closed due to nesting, and they had rangers standing around catching people walking around the barrier. 






The forest is beautiful up here






First day was foggy:






Cadillac mountain, looking down:






looking up:






This caught my attention... Fresh cut flowers laying on the mountain... I was making up stories as to how they got here.











We got lost going to scootic point (construction was a bitch. Fucking wrecked my motorcycles suspension due to the shitty roads they were going to re-do) But we found this neat little place.
















Scootic point is in the background:






I'd love to live there...
















Pics from Acadia National Park when it WASN'T foggy































My favorite place in the park:





















Another cliff:































The fishing fleet, early in the morning, in Bar Harbor (We talked to a few of the guys before they went out)
















Randy's on the bar?!?! TABLE DANCE! 






And a lil ol fuck you to verizon. I got signal everywhere up there... But I was roaming where I was staying at, and in the park. Yet they had the audacity to put a Verizon pay phone where I was roaming... PUT A TOWER THERE. At least I didn't have AT&T... My grandma and Aunt could only get signal when they drove past the AT&T store in town... 
















And one for Drew... You northerners have an accent so wacky, it infects your spelling as well! This was a piece of paper taped to our fridge that gave info on the cottages and such.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 25, 2008)

Now I know what Maine looks like, or at least the portion of it that you were in. Reminds me of Norway. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Groff (Jul 25, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Now I know what Maine looks like, or at least the portion of it that you were in. Reminds me of Norway. Thanks for sharing your pictures.



Yeah, we were only about 10 minutes from Acadia National Park. Luckily the island isn't that big, we were opposite of Bar Harbor, so it was quiet where we were, not too many tourists and such.

But man do the roads suck up there. There was one that dipped 3ft from the center line about 1 ft, had to be careful no to ride off the road... Tons and tone of pot holes too. I don't know how many times I bottomed my front suspension out while I was up there. My motorcycles front shocks sag a little now, which sucks. 

lots of nice places to ride though. A few days, me and my step dad got up at 6-7 a.m. and try to get lost (we had a map just in case) and we found some cool shit!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Chris, what a beautiful area


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Groff (Jul 29, 2008)

I Lomo'd a few:











This one I only did the color alterations, I didn't darken the edges. I thought it was a better effect without it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome pics man!! That area looks beautiful.


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll be showcasing at Nite Moves August 8th-10th in Watervaliet, NY across from the train station in case anybody's interested.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Maine sure is pretty. Great pics.


----------

